# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  Delta pulse 3 δεν λειτουργεί

## tao

Για σας, αποφάσισα να κατασκευάσω έναν ανιχνευτή μεταλον τον delta pulse 3 του γνωστού Τούρκου μετα απο αρκετό κόπο και χρόνο τον έφτιαξα, αλλα τελικά δεν μου λειτουργίες ποτέ αρα κάποιο λάθος έχω κάνει το οποίο μετα απο ψάξιμο δεν μπόρεσα να βρω κάποιο άκρη, όποτε οποίος έχει ιδέα απο το εν λόγο μηχάνημα και όρεξη να με βοηθήσει ευχάριστος !!!!!!
το σχηματικό του μηχανήματος ειναι στο PDF που θα ανεβάσω 
στην μια φωτό φενοντε τα εξαρτήματα με τις τιμές τους 
και τέλος η φωτό δείχνει την δικιά μου πλακέτα και τις μετρήσεις που έχω πάρει

το pdf ειναι εδω 
http://docdro.id/AkUQSmP

----------


## tao

Δύσκολα σας έβαλα 
Όταν λοιπόν του δίνω ρεύμα έχω αυτή την εικόνα στο display τι λέτε να ειναι ; χαλασμένος ο pic χαλασμένη η οθόνη η έχει γίνει πατάτα κάπου στην συναρμολόγηση 

http://www.teknolojiekibi.com/yeni/i...ch=16900;image

----------


## Satcom

Βαι βαι βαι, θα βρει τις λίρες του προπάππου μου ο γκιαούρης, μπρε που να του καιει ο γιαραμπής τον PIC.

----------


## tao

> Βαι βαι βαι, θα βρει τις λίρες του προπάππου μου ο γκιαούρης, μπρε που να του καιει ο γιαραμπής τον PIC.



????????? :Confused1:

----------


## tao

Βρε παιδιά ούτε ένας να μου πει καμία ιδέα

----------


## tsimpidas

το σχέδιο είναι γεμάτο από άχρηστα εξαρτήματα, αν το πάρεις βήμα-βήμα με τον παλμογράφο και λειτουργησεις ''αφαιρετικά'' δηλ. να καταργήσεις 
ότι δεν χρειάζεται μπορεί να το φέρεις σε λογαριασμό.

αν δεν έχεις παλμογράφο ξεχνά το εντελώς.

----------


## tao

Αυτο το σχέδιο ειναι απο ενα πολύ γνωστό τουρκικό forum αυτο εδώ http://www.teknolojiekibi.com/yeni/i...ic,3797.0.html
και έχω ακούσει τα καλητερα για τους εν λόγο ανιχνευτές το σηγκεκριμενο τον έχουν φτιάξει αρκετοί και δεν έχουν κάποιο πρόβλημα το θεμα ειναι γιατί εμένα δεν δούλεψε ποτέ αφού ακολούθησα τα πάντα βήμα βήμα. Θεωρώ ότι κάτι μου έχει διαφύγει και δεν μπορώ να το βρω η κάτι έκαψα αλλα τι

----------


## FILMAN

Ποια είναι "η εικόνα που έχεις στην οθόνη";

----------


## GR_KYROS

Καταρχήν από τις μετρήσεις σου βλέπω ότι τα ολοκληρωμένα δεν τροφοδοτούνται
Από εκεί ξεκινάς να δεις που χάνονται οι τάσεις τροφοδοσίας

Στα 4066 ας πούμε έπρεπε να είχες τάση στο pin 14
Στο pic18f452 έπρεπε να είχες τάσεις τροφοδοσίας και στα pin 12-31-32
Και άλλα πολλά

----------


## tao

> Ποια είναι "η εικόνα που έχεις στην οθόνη";



Αυτή την εικόνα έχω όταν του δίνω ρεύμα

----------


## tao

> Καταρχήν από τις μετρήσεις σου βλέπω ότι τα ολοκληρωμένα δεν τροφοδοτούνται
> Από εκεί ξεκινάς να δεις που χάνονται οι τάσεις τροφοδοσίας
> 
> Στα 4066 ας πούμε έπρεπε να είχες τάση στο pin 14
> Στο pic18f452 έπρεπε να είχες τάσεις τροφοδοσίας και στα pin 12-31-32
> Και άλλα πολλά



Σωστα Kyros Τι προτείνεις σύμφωνα με το σχηματικό ;

----------


## GR_KYROS

Βγάλε όλα τα ic από τις βάσεις και ξεκινώντας από τις τροφοδοσίες ακολούθα τις διαδρομές μέχρι τα pin τροφοδοσίας των ολοκληρωμένων

Αυτά για αρχή

----------


## jskalitexnis

Μια φωτογραφία απο την πισο οψη της πλακετας?

----------


## tao

> Μια φωτογραφία απο την πισο οψη της πλακετας?



Εδώ είναι και η πίσω πλευρά

----------


## GR_KYROS

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι από την φωτογραφία αλλά
Διακρίνω κομμένες γραμμές, βραχυκυκλωμένες  γραμμές, και γενικά άσχημη εικόνα πλακέτας :Sad: 

tmp_25615-20170217_225546-1586704350.jpg

----------


## tao

> Δεν ξέρω αν είναι από την φωτογραφία αλλά
> Διακρίνω κομμένες γραμμές, βραχυκυκλωμένες  γραμμές, και γενικά άσχημη εικόνα πλακέτας
> 
> tmp_25615-20170217_225546-1586704350.jpg



οχι η φωτογραφία το κάνει και φαίνεται ετσι αν και όταν πάω σπίτι θα το ελέγξω ποιο προσεχτικά

----------


## tao

> οχι η φωτογραφία το κάνει και φαίνεται ετσι αν και όταν πάω σπίτι θα το ελέγξω ποιο προσεχτικά



Οχι αυτα που βλέπεις kyros τα κάνει η φωτογραφία η πλακέτα απο κατο δεν έχει κάποιο θεμα ειναι ολα οκ

----------


## jskalitexnis

> Δεν ξέρω αν είναι από την φωτογραφία αλλά
> Διακρίνω κομμένες γραμμές, βραχυκυκλωμένες  γραμμές, και γενικά άσχημη εικόνα πλακέτας
> 
> tmp_25615-20170217_225546-1586704350.jpg



Και εγω τα ιδια βλέπω να πω την αλήθεια.το εχεις ψαξει με το πολυμετρο?

----------


## sakisr

Παρε ενα μεγενθυτικο φακο βαλε ενα δυνατο φως απο τη μπροστα μερια και ψαξε καλα ολη τη πλακεττα.Ακομα και καποια κομματια που φαινονται σα ψωριασμενα μπορει να θελουν περασμα με κολληση γιατι ισως δεν ειναι αγωγιμα.

----------


## apogonos

το πιθανότερο είναι να έχεις κάτι στην πλακέτα, τον σχεδιασμό του τούρκου χρησιμοποίησες ή έκανες καμια μετατροπή για 24βολτο;

----------


## Nicholson

Βασικα δεν εχειs full τον κωδικα απο το pic18f452...........και να τον εχειs θα τον εχειs σε demo............Ο Τουρκοs τον πουλαει τον κωδικα και δεν τον δινει κουτρα(και ο κωδικαs(*Ηex*) δεν αντιγραφεται γιατι ειναι κλειδωμενοs...και δεν μπορειs να τον ξεκλειδωσειs) ..........διαβασε το σχεδιο που εχειs που μπορει και εκει να υπαρχουν πολλα λαθη........και μετα μετραs με πολυμετρο τηs τασειs που ειπαν και οι προηγουμενοι........ασε που και οι διαδρομοι μπορει να ειναι κομμενη και θελει πολυ μεγαλο ελεγχο για να βρειs ποιοs διαδρομοs ειναι κομμενοs..........

----------

